# Time for my own ceiling train



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been without my layout for several months, and it's been a struggle. A couple of times I have broken out some track and set up a quick loop in the living room just to have some action, but it's not quite the same. 

Since I'm still a few months away from completing the basement remodel that will allow me to get the big layout going again, I've decided to go ahead and build a loop around one of our rooms. We live in a 3 bedroom, and have 2 extra rooms. My wife ceded this room to me a few years ago, and it's currently the library, audio, gun man cave. Now, it's going to get a train as well.

I've been collecting O track, so that's what I'll use. I'm going to start with a very simple layout. The corners and platform are deep enough that I'll be able to add some lights and other accessories later. 

But I really need a train going! 

Here's the stack of lumber just about ready to go . . .


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like you are ready to go. I look forward to seeing your progress. Have fun!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Go for it! I need to get working on my basement ceiling track.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Erk,

Glad to hear things are looking up ... literaly!

Should be a fun build thread ... looking forward to you keeping us posted.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

It's been a bit. There's nothing like the holidays to get in the way of progress. 

Tonight, I was finally able to paint all of the pieces. I came close to just putting it all up bare, but then sense kicked in and I went for the paint. I do have a rail cut that will fit over the edges once everything is up and in place. This time I know better than to risk a derailment that has the train leap 6' to the floor. I'll post pics of that once it's ready to go.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Erk,

Nice progress, but ...

I see quite a bit of warpage on those plywood-cut "planks" ... you sure that won't be a problem once they're mounted to the wall brackets? Better to find a solution now, than later.

(Just watchin' your back here!)

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Erk,
I have an HO ceiling track in my man den. I was looking around home depot for a rail to protect against derailment damage. I found some 3/4 inch plastic strips that were in the paint aisle. They are used to protect the outer corners of sheetrock against damage. They are made of clear plastic bent at a 90 degree angle. I attached them to the plywood train shelf with wood screws and they are high enough to protect against derailments. Only cost a few dollars each and they do not interfere with viewing the train.
-Art


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Please keep this update and going as I have been trying to talk my wife into letting me do this in my Hockey room. When I showed her this post her words where "lets see how his turn out first". I will hold her to this lol.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

05Slowbalt,
Here is a pic of mine, I scratch built the bridge and added LED's looks great at night. I have s similar bridge on the other side. I have an inner and outer HO track up there.
-Art


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice...I plan similar bridges over the window and door of my room...:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

05Slowbalt said:


> Please keep this update and going as I have been trying to talk my wife into letting me do this in my Hockey room.


What?!? Let me get this straight...

You have a "hockey room". So named. An entire room dedicated to hockey stuff ... presumably sticks mounted on the wall, an air-table in the middle ... the whole 9 yards. Wife's OK / onboard with that. Testosterone a-flowin', and estrogen checked at the door.

Now, you're toying with the idea of adding a ceiling train, and ... you ... have ... to ... check ... with ... the ... wife ... first ?!?

What am I missing here? It's already the man-cave, right?!?



TJ


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> What?!? Let me get this straight...
> 
> You have a "hockey room". So named. An entire room dedicated to hockey stuff ... presumably sticks mounted on the wall, an air-table in the middle ... the whole 9 yards. Wife's OK / onboard with that. Testosterone a-flowin', and estrogen checked at the door.
> 
> ...


I also have a train room off my barn. So its hard if I try to mix them. She dosn't and I quote "crap" all over the house. Yup shes a keeper lol.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

TJ - I appreciate your concern over the warpage. I do have a mitigation strategy in place . . . First, I'll be attaching the shelf supports to the walls first, and then drawing out the worst of the warps on them. It's only 3/8" ply, so very easy to pull straight.

The second part is all of the rail I cut out. When the rails were cut, I went back through and cut a 3/8" groove in them. This will cleanly fit over the edge of the 3/8" ply. And stick above the ply by 1" and hang below a bit.

Since those are all still in the trunk of my car I haven't had a chance to take any photos yet. Spending this week sick hasn't helped at all either. That's what I get for hanging out with the walking disease vectors known as 'children' over Thanksgiving. 

This project has been centered on using up a bunch of scrap that's been accumulating in my shop. If it doesn't work out I'll pull it down and shift gears. The shelf supports can stay, and I'll move on to 1/2" to replace the 3/8".


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh ... you've "dadooed" the edge rail ... that's a great way to go, as added that rail piece with stiffen / straighten the decking substantially.

I like it!

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Yup, I dadoed the heck out of it. I would have used my shaper table with a 3/8" bit, but the bits are in one box . . . router in another . . . you get the picture.  So, a few passes over the table saw and some chisel work took care of it.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Did I mention this house was built in 1932 and all of the walls in that room are plaster? So, not only are they not straight or square, but the space between the window and door trim varies across the room. It's taking a lot of tuning to get this just right.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

The train is up and running. After finagling and tweaking I was able to get all of the shelf up, and track in place. It's a really tight fit in one corner of the room . . . I have to be pretty selective about what cars to run there.

Other than that, it's running well. Next, I have to screw down the track so nothing moves, and then get an edge added for a bit more rigidity and some safety.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks good. Be careful what you run up there until you add a protective rail. Looks pretty fast to my eye.....speed kills LOL.
-Art


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Yup, it was running pretty fast during that video. But it looks a bit faster than it really is. 

Over this week I'll get the safety rails up. Feels good to have a train going again.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks (and sounds!) great! Nice work!

TJ


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

erkenbrand I see you live close to me. Did you make it to the Hamburg or Bataiva show last month? Its nice to meet someone that is somewhat Local.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I didn't make it to either of those shows, but I did make it to the Buffalo Central Terminal show. That was a lot of fun.

I am going to make it to the RIT this weekend. Are you going to make it to this one?


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's a static shot . . . tonight I'm running my 2018.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Things are looking up at Erk's house!!!

Sweet!

TJ


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

erkenbrand said:


> I didn't make it to either of those shows, but I did make it to the Buffalo Central Terminal show. That was a lot of fun.
> 
> I am going to make it to the RIT this weekend. Are you going to make it to this one?


Depends if I have the weekend off. Working retail management I never know about the weekend. But I do I will try to get there.


----------

